

Startups & Rockbands (video) - EamonLeonard
http://blog.orchestra.io/post/6458531838/startups-rockbands

======
EamonLeonard
This is a talk I gave to 1,000 people in Dublin, on Friday 10th June. I draw
comparisons between starting up a tech company and starting a rock band.

Interested to hear what the good folk of HN think :)

Best line I heard after the talk was "In a startup you do lines of code, in a
band you do lines of coke"... which cracked me up (via @emigal)

